# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash Wont Seek Reelection to Congress

## Cleaner44

I wonder how he was polling.

*Justin Amash Won’t Seek Reelection to Congress*
Rep. Justin Amash (L-MI), the Never Trump libertarian congressman who quit the Republican Party last year, is not campaigning for his seat in the House of Representatives, an aide to the lawmaker revealed Thursday to The Detroit News...
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...n-to-congress/

----------

